
Demand Satisfaction! » Harnessing the Power of Hate - ajbatac
http://blog.getsatisfaction.com/2008/06/10/harnessing-the-power-of-hate/
======
urlwolf
Using the power of hate in an internet protocol is a damn good idea that is
already out there: <http://savingtheinternetwithhate.com/design.html>

I wish more people knew about that. I don't know Zed A. Shaw (I've seen people
hating him publicly in this forum, how ironic :) ), but this protocol made me
think 'I wish I had thought of that'. The authority problem (aka 'how to get
less bullshit online') could easily be the most important problem to solve
nowadays to improve our quality of life online. Utu could work.

